# اساسيات الالكترونيات/ تطبيقات



## تيري هنري (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اذا انت ممبتدا اكتسب الخبرة من عندي
-------------
الفصل الاول:العناصر الالكترونية

*********
Resistor (المقاومات)
********
تكون الالكترونيات الخارجية في بعض المواد ضعيفة الارتباط بنواتها (nucleus) بحيث يمكن ان تتفلت منها بسهولة لتتجول عشوائيا بين الذرات الاخرى. وتسمى مثل هذه المواد بالوصلات (Conductors ).

الموصلات إذا هي مواد تمتلك الالكترونيات تتمتع بحرية التحرك. وتبدي هذه المواد المقاومة ضعيفة لسريان التيار. من جهة اخرى, فإن مقاومة الموصل هي خاصية التي تحدد من مرور التيار.

جميع المعادن و بعض المواد الغير العضوية قادرة على توصيل الكهرباء. و جميعها قادر بالتساوي إلى درجة ما على التحكم بسريان التيار نتيجة لخواص مقاومتها الداخلية التي تعتمد على تركيبها الذري.
وهكذا كلما زادت الموصلية, تحسنت خاصية التوصيل للموصل. بكلام آخر, كلما زادت المقاومة النوعية,ضعفت خاصية التوصيل للموصل.

يمتلك كل موصل بعض المقاومة. غير انه يجري اختيار بعض الموصلات للحصول على اقل مقاومة ممكنة. وقد تصنع موصلات اخرى لتكون لها قيمة معينة من المقاومة. العنصر الذي تكون خاصيته الاساسية هي المقاومة يعرف بالمقام (Resistors). إذا هو عنصر مستخدم للتحكم بسريان التيار.

تتحو القدرة الكهربية المنتجة في المقاوم إلى حرارة في المقاوم نفسه, مما يسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارتة, لذلك فمن الضروري تحديد مدى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة, والا فإن المقاوم نفسة سيتلف او يمكن ان يسبب تلف العناصر المجاورة. وهكذا تسمى القدرة العظمى التي يستطيع المقاوم تحملها بدون ارتفاع مفرط في درجة الحرارة معدل او مقرر قدرة المقاوم (power rating).

اما العوامل التي يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار عند اختيار المقاوم فهي:
1-قيمة المقاومة بالاوم (ohm).
2-معدل القدرة بالواط (watt).
3-السماح(tolerance)كنسبة مئوية.

يتبع...انواع المقاومات..


----------



## sub_037 (17 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تيري هنري (17 مايو 2006)

انواع المقاومات:
تستخدم انواع عديدة من المقاومات لتغطية مختلف مجالات المقاومة و القدرة , بحيث تتراوح قيمة مقرر القدرة بين مات الواط و الجزء العشري منه.

1-المقاومات ذات السلك الملفوف.
تستخدم المقاومات ذات السلك الملفوف (wire wound) حيث تبلغ قيمة القدر المبلد 5 واط فوق. وتتكزن هذه المقاومات من سلك مقاوم مصنوع من مادة الادفانس وهو سبيك من النحاس (Cu) و النيكل(Ni) , او المانغانين (manganin). يلف هذا السلك حول قلب عازل مصنوع من البورسلين او الاسمنت او الباكلايت او مجرد الورق المضغوط.لا يصار إلى تغليف السلك, بل توضع الوحدة بكاملها في صندوق عازل. يحدد طول السلك المستخدم ومقاومته(resistivity) قيمة المقاوم بالاوم.

يتبع..2-المقاومات الكربونية....


----------



## ايهاب بدوى (20 مايو 2006)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## تيري هنري (20 مايو 2006)

مشكور على مرورك وقريب بيتيع بعد .....الامتحانات


----------



## المهندس التقني (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتضر مشاركاتك الجديده والجميلة


----------



## EAMO (23 مايو 2006)

اريد تقرير عن هندسه الاتصالات


----------



## mnaayad (3 يونيو 2006)

if you want some informations about elctronics devices i will send to u a book for electronic devices


----------

